# I’m a conservative. It works for me!



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

My conservative views began a bit over seventy years ago. Born on June 7, 1951 to a farming family in the semi arid regions of central and eastern Oregon. My great grandparents and grandparents were very conservative homesteaders that believed in doing for ones self. They grubbed the sagebrush, chased the rattlesnakes off their land, leveled it for irrigation with teams of horses, mules, and sweat. They built farms using what they had. The motto was use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without.

it wasn’t just my family either. It’s how our communities survived the hard times.... not just survived but prospered!

I now have only stories to tell my grands of those days. A few old photos and the odd artifacts still laying in dark corners of the shop are about the only evidence of those folks lives.

well, other than my own lifetime of working for what I’ve got, scrimping and saving to hang onto it and build a better future for them.

yup, I’m a conservative, right down to my socks and proud to be in the company of such fine circles!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Excellent post!!!! I appreciate your family history. That philosophy is what built this country.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Why do conservative views not work for everyone?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Life experience, family indoctrination, and lack of understanding of the history of liberal policies. (Awkward sentence. Need coffee.)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Life experience, family indoctrination, and lack of understanding of the history of liberal policies. (Awkward sentence. Need coffee.)


Them being a product of logical fallacies.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

__





How Dr






www.familyministries.com




How Dr. Spock set the stage for today's thinking by many.

"Instead of stressing the importance of teaching self-denial and respect for authority, Spock emphasized accommodating children's feelings and catering to their preferences...As parents elevated feelings of expression....children became more outspoken, defiant and demanding of gratification. In fact, they came to view gratification as a right..."

This has opened the door to where we are today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

HDRider said:


> Why do conservative views not work for everyone?


Because conservative views come in the form of work clothes.

And these days most people don't want to work.

Or think.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Why do conservative views not work for everyone?


Because the rest of us live in the present and not the past.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> Because the rest of us live in the present and not the past.


Looking to the future while living in the present ignoring the lessons of the past is a fool's path.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> Because conservative views come in the form of work clothes.
> 
> And these days most people don't want to work.
> 
> ...


You seem to want to make the argument that people with conservative views just want everyone left alone to live their lives when that is nowhere near the truth. People with conservative views are just as demanding that everyone think like them as you claim those with liberal views are.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLFarmMI said:


> You seem to want to make the argument that people with conservative views just want everyone left alone to live their lives when that is nowhere near the truth. People with conservative views are just as demanding that everyone think like them as you claim those with liberal views are.


You are simply projecting your belief system on others.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> You seem to want to make the argument that people with conservative views just want everyone left alone to live their lives when that is nowhere near the truth. People with conservative views are just as demanding that everyone think like them as you claim those with liberal views are.


Ummmm... no. I honestly don’t care what other folks views are. Mine work for me. If your all good with killing babies, stealing your living from others, hating your country.... go for it!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> You seem to want to make the argument that people with conservative views just want everyone left alone to live their lives when that is nowhere near the truth. People with conservative views are just as demanding that everyone think like them as you claim those with liberal views are.



You very much appear to enjoy playing devil's advocate so much that you respond and claim things as fact that are merely the fruits of your own fevered, obviously liberal progressive imagination.

Tell me how often conservatives riot, tear down statues, destroy public property and sh*t in their own beds by burning down their own neighborhoods and then expect everybody else to clean up the mess and fix it for them like liberals do?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

HDRider said:


> You are simply projecting your belief system on others.


You are simply incapable of recognizing the log in your own eye while feverishly looking around at the specks in the eyes of others.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> You are simply incapable of recognizing the log in your own eye while feverishly looking around at the specks in the eyes of others.


Which log, pray tell, do you suspect I have in my eye?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> You very much appear to enjoy playing devil's advocate so much that you respond and claim things as fact that are merely the fruits of your own fevered, obviously liberal progressive imagination.
> 
> Tell me how often conservatives riot, tear down statues, destroy public property and sh*t on their own beds by burning down their own neighborhoods and then expecting everybody else to clean up the mess and fix it for them like liberals do?


What a short memory you seem to have. Remember the conservatives losing their minds over same sex marriage? I do. Remember the conservatives trying to impose their will on what a woman can do with her own body? I do. Remember the conservatives trying to force religion into the public school curriculum? I do. Remember the conservatives having a riot in the Capitol building? I do. 

Maybe you should stop trying to claim that conservatives are all that is great and wonderful while liberals are the devil because it isn't true. Neither is the reverse.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> What a short memory you seem to have. Remember the conservatives losing their minds over same sex marriage? I do. Remember the conservatives trying to impose their will on what a woman can do with her own body? I do. Remember the conservatives trying to force religion into the public school curriculum? I do. Remember the conservatives having a riot in the Capitol building? I do.
> 
> Maybe you should stop trying to claim that conservatives are all that is great and wonderful while liberals are the devil because it isn't true. Neither is the reverse.


I don’t recall conservatives “ losing their minds “ over same sex marriage... I couldn’t care less what a woman does with “her” body.... I do mind if she kills and disposes of an innocent child’s body.
I remember growing up with religion in the public school system, no force needed. And no I don’t recall any conservatives having any riot in our nations capital building.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Wolf mom said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daddy raised me by spocks book. Sometimes he’d smack my bottom with it so hard my feet would come off the floor!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Why do conservative views not work for everyone?


Because not everyone will work.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> What a short memory you seem to have. Remember the conservatives losing their minds over same sex marriage? I do. Remember the conservatives trying to impose their will on what a woman can do with her own body? I do. Remember the conservatives trying to force religion into the public school curriculum? I do. Remember the conservatives having a riot in the Capitol building? I do.
> 
> Maybe you should stop trying to claim that conservatives are all that is great and wonderful while liberals are the devil because it isn't true. Neither is the reverse.



If a conservative looses their mind they hospitalize them. If a liberal looses their mind they put him in congress or the White House.

You and your fellow associate with the broad brush see just about everything through a myopic liberal lens. Your views on nearly every subject are polar opposites of many of the responses to them that I have read.

It appears that you two haunt the boards with a endless cache of literary Molotov cocktails of circular reasoning at the ready in the hopes of exhausting reasonable people and spoking the wheel of any conservative promoting conversation.

I'll bet you both have a collection of Che Guevara tee shirts and a bust of Karl Marx on your mantles.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Pony said:


> Because not everyone will work.


They would work of the gov would stop giving them everything. Hunger is a great motivator!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

nchobbyfarm said:


> They would work of the gov would stop giving them everything. Hunger is a great motivator!


Sadly, I think that many of them are so entrenched into the entitlement mentality that rather than work, they would turn to violent acquisition from the weaker members of society.

Murdering granny for the change in her purse.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

nchobbyfarm said:


> They would work of the gov would stop giving them everything. Hunger is a great motivator!


I posted a list of depression-era sandwiches yesterday. My father in law said years ago that there would be fist fights to get a radish sandwich before the soup line ran out. That was real hunger.
Wouldn't happen today.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GTX63 said:


> I posted a list of depression-era sandwiches yesterday. My father in law said years ago that there would be fist fights to get a radish sandwich before the soup line ran out. That was real hunger.
> Wouldn't happen today.


My FIL told me that he ate biscuits with bacon grease. Another depression era sandwich.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> If a conservative looses their mind they hospitalize them. If a liberal looses their mind they put him in congress or the White House.
> 
> You and your fellow associate with the broad brush see just about everything through a myopic liberal lens. Your views on nearly every subject are polar opposites of many of the responses to them that I have read.
> 
> ...


It appears that you can't defend your position so you fall back on insults. 

It also appears that that you suffer from the "myopic lens" that you accuse others of. It further appears that you are unclear that this site is supposed to be a discussion board, not the conservative echo chamber that you obviously want it to be.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Tom Horn said:


> Sadly, I think that many of them are so entrenched into the entitlement mentality that rather than work, they would turn to violent acquisition from the weaker members of society.
> 
> Murdering granny for the change in her purse.


I fully expect that to be a consequence of cutting off the entitlements. 

We would also need severe punishments for breaking the law so that they were actually a deterrent. 

And some community policing when big brother cannot/won't provide it. 

There will have to be lots of changes.

But if we keep on the current trajectory, the communities will do it themselves whether big brother agrees or not as fair as crime.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Growing up on a south Texas farm, where they grew a significant amount of their own food, my husband’s family ate homemade bread with bacon grease and molasses for breakfast sometimes. Better for you than modern cereal, for sure.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I still keep a jar of blackstrap molasses around for oats and sometimes pancakes.
Kids consider it road tar with sugar.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

SLFarmMI said:


> You seem to want to make the argument that people with conservative views just want everyone left alone to live their lives when that is nowhere near the truth. People with conservative views are just as demanding that everyone think like them as you claim those with liberal views are.


Not my experience. Some exceptions, but not even close.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

67drake said:


> Not my experience. Some exceptions, but not even close.


I have found a liberal who doesn't want to exert control over others for the good of all to be the exception.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> It appears that you can't defend your position so you fall back on insults.
> 
> It also appears that that you suffer from the "myopic lens" that you accuse others of. It further appears that you are unclear that this site is supposed to be a discussion board, not the conservative echo chamber that you obviously want it to be.


So let’s discuss. As a conservative (lifelong) where exactly does earning ones keep create issues for others? Let’s keep it simple and not bring political garbage into our discussion.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Growing up on a south Texas farm, where they grew a significant amount of their own food, my husband’s family ate homemade bread with bacon grease and molasses for breakfast sometimes. Better for you than modern cereal, for sure.


Nothing wrong with bacon grease!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> So let’s discuss. As a conservative (lifelong) where exactly does earning ones keep create issues for others? Let’s keep it simple and not bring political garbage into our discussion.


You are basing your question on a false premise. Liberals all across this country are "earning ones (sic) keep" just exactly like conservatives are. So, where did you get the idea that working was a "conservative value"?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Check the voting numbers for the entitlement demographic.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Evons hubby said:


> Nothing wrong with bacon grease!


It is an acquired taste.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Check the voting numbers for the entitlement demographic.


Let's define the argument first.
What exactly do you mean by "entitlement"? What exactly do you think these folks are receiving that falls under the term "entitlement"? Food stamps? Cash assistance? 

What do you think the "entitlement demographic" looks like? Who falls in this "demographic"?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Growing up on a south Texas farm, where they grew a significant amount of their own food, my husband’s family ate homemade bread with bacon grease and molasses for breakfast sometimes. Better for you than modern cereal, for sure.


If you like bacon grease, then you need to find a Hungarian friend and attend a szalonnasütés. Basically, a slab of bacon, scored into small cubes & cooked over the fire until the grease starts dripping, grease pressed onto rye bread, then a layer of vegetables, more grease, etc. And hopefully, you'll be the lucky one at the front of the line when the cubes of bacon are cooked enough to cut off the slab and the bacon is rescored for another round.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Wikipedia:

"According to a 2021 study, the staggered decade-long rollout of the American Food Stamp Program led to greater support for Democrats: "Overall, I find that Democrats—at the center of the program’s enacting coalition—gained votes when the program was implemented locally, apparently through mobilization of new supporters rather than the conversion of political opponents."[56] "

Who receives SNAP benefits by race?
37% of participants are White, 22% are African-American, 10% are Hispanic, 2% are Asian, 4% are Native American, and 19% are of unknown *race* or *ethnicity*.

"Black people make up just 13.4% of the US population and are therefore overrepresented in welfare programs. "


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> Let's define the argument first.
> What exactly do you mean by "entitlement"? What exactly do you think these folks are receiving that falls under the term "entitlement"? Food stamps? Cash assistance?
> 
> What do you think the "entitlement demographic" looks like? Who falls in this "demographic"?


Discussions and questions to you have been very specifically defined on repeated threads. Your responses have been limited, meaning either a narrow understanding or a lack of tools to engage in an honest discussion.
Or, you simply cannot be honest with yourself.
I think you know the answers to your own questions.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> It appears that you can't defend your position so you fall back on insults.
> 
> It also appears that that you suffer from the "myopic lens" that you accuse others of. It further appears that you are unclear that this site is supposed to be a discussion board, not the conservative echo chamber that you obviously want it to be.


It's not an insult if the shoe fits Cinderella.

Thank you for the compliment of using "myopic lens" and attempting to lob it back at me. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery and it demonstrates your woeful dearth of capacity for original thought.

I personally welcome debate/discussion because I am a believer in, "Reasonable people, equally informed, rarely disagree."

However I weary of those who are the literary embodiment of the handbook of logical fallacies and insist upon foisting themselves into polite conversation thinking that they are lending balance.

Take a hint.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> It's not an insult if the shoe fits Cinderella.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment of using "myopic lens" and attempting to lob it back at me. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery and it demonstrates your woeful dearth of capacity for original thought.
> 
> ...


So, you've got nothing and can't back up your statements. Not surprising.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Discussions and questions to you have been very specifically defined on repeated threads. Your responses have been limited, meaning either a narrow understanding or a lack of tools to engage in an honest discussion.
> Or, you simply cannot be honest with yourself.
> I think you know the answers to your own questions.


So, you either can't define what you're complaining about or you're afraid to. Got it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

You're funny.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I appreciate hard-working, salt of the earth types, regardless of political leanings. I don't think I fall much into any ideology, not putting a lot of stock in labels nor faith in people in power.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

nchobbyfarm said:


> They would work of the gov would stop giving them everything. Hunger is a great motivator!


Most people receiving public assistance are working.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

SLFarmMI said:


> Most people receiving public assistance are working.


That hasn't been my experience.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> That hasn't been my experience.


Take it up with the US Census as it is their data.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

SLFarmMI said:


> Most people receiving public assistance are working.


Not responsive to my statement. You might want to reread what I quoted and said.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> So, you've got nothing and can't back up your statements. Not surprising.



Drop the circular reasoning and ask me a straightforward question and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Not responsive to my statement. You might want to reread what I quoted and said.


It absolutely was responsive to your statement. Your statement "They would work if the gov would stop giving them everything" implies that people receiving government assistance don't work. Most do work.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

SLFarmMI said:


> Take it up with the US Census as it is their data.


Maybe the US Census will be able to tell me more about my experience.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> Maybe the US Census will be able to tell me more about my experience.


Maybe you will be able to realize that your limited experience does not match the nationwide data and stop being so huffy when a simple fact is presented.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

SLFarmMI said:


> Maybe you will be able to realize that your limited experience does not match the nationwide data and stop being so huffy when a simple fact is presented.


I would say one of us is far more "huffy" than the other. I don't care enough about this topic to be vested. Just giving my opinion on, you know, a place people come to give their opinion.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

_“A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury with the result that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship. The average age of the world's greatest civilizations has been 200 years. These nations have progressed through this sequence: From bondage to spiritual faith; From spiritual faith to great courage; From courage to liberty; From liberty to abundance; From abundance to selfishness; From selfishness to apathy; From apathy to dependence; From dependence back into bondage.” _


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I will add that it is obvious that the majority of registered voters have not voted in the government we have now and not just on the Federal level. This will not end the way you think it will.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> I would say one of us is far more "huffy" than the other. I don't care enough about this topic to be vested. Just giving my opinion on, you know, a place people come to give their opinion.


And I am countering your opinion with fact.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

SLFarmMI said:


> And I am countering your opinion with fact.


Thank you so much.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

What did Margaret Thatcher say about socialism??? I'm proud to just be me and left alone 😅😅😅...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Hiro said:


> _“A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury with the result that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship. The average age of the world's greatest civilizations has been 200 years. These nations have progressed through this sequence: From bondage to spiritual faith; From spiritual faith to great courage; From courage to liberty; From liberty to abundance; From abundance to selfishness; From selfishness to apathy; From apathy to dependence; From dependence back into bondage.” _


― Alexander Fraser Tytler

A quote by Alexander Fraser Tytler


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> ― Alexander Fraser Tytler
> 
> A quote by Alexander Fraser Tytler


The lack of attribution was intentional. So that others would actually look it up to see if was a real quote and not just a crackpot saying it. Or, not this crackpot.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> So, you've got nothing and can't back up your statements. Not surprising.





Tom Horn said:


> Drop the circular reasoning and aske me a straightforward question and I'll see what I can come up with.


After 45 minutes and three postings by you after the one of mine above challenging you, it's still just me and the crickets.

Point proven.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> After 45 minutes and three postings by you after the one of mine above challenging you, it's still just me and the crickets.
> 
> Point proven.


Nice try but still wrong. The only point you've proven is that you can't back up your statements so you want to lead the thread off on a tangent hoping that no one will notice that you've got nothing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Point One: We do not have a democracy. We have a democratic republic.

Point Two: We have an uninformed body of voting age citizens.

Point Three: We have entrenched yahoos in government who have become wealthy beyond their salaries.

Point Four: Uninformed voters re-elect familiar names.

Point Five: The revolution that created the United States wasn't a majority. It was a vocal, passionate, wise, and willing-to-sacrifice minority. 

Point Six: I hope it isn't going down the drain. My parents thought it was in 1968, but it didn't. Maybe we will survive as a free nation. Maybe not.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> Nice try but still wrong. The only point you've proven is that you can't back up your statements so you want to lead the thread off on a tangent hoping that no one will notice that you've got nothing.


I give you an A on grammar, but an F on debating skills.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Five points deducted for a comma error.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Point One: We do not have a democracy. We have a democratic republic.
> 
> Point Two: We have an uninformed body of voting age citizens.
> 
> ...


We don't have a democracy because the founding Fathers had knowledge and wisdom to at least try to pass on a Republic. 

We have a misinformed body of voting age citizens. Worse, they have managed to pretend to have a real election for many people.

We have gone beyond empowering the career government employees beyond even the power of our supposed elected representatives.

No doubt.

Yes and that scares the powers that seek to control us.

It is not.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

SLFarmMI said:


> Most people receiving public assistance are working.


Once again. Read it again. Maybe more slowly. Here.










Pony said "Because not everyone will work."

Those are the ones I commented needed proper motivation.

I did not address the ones working and drawing benefits.

I could address that if you would like in a different thread.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Point One: We do not have a democracy. We have a democratic republic.
> 
> Point Two: We have an uninformed body of voting age citizens.
> 
> ...


Post of the day Alice!!! Stay focused on the real estate...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> Nice try but still wrong. The only point you've proven is that you can't back up your statements so you want to lead the thread off on a tangent hoping that no one will notice that you've got nothing.


Attempting to make a reasoned point with you is like trying to nail Jello to a tree

Your response will not pass for an on point straightforward question about the current subject on the table.

Just another evasive smoke screen that in your mind justifies your rather uninformed position.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> Attempting to make a reasoned point with you is like trying to nail Jello to a tree
> 
> Your response will not pass for an on point straightforward question about the current subject on the table.
> 
> Just another evasive smoke screen that in your mind justifies your rather uninformed position.


Why don't you try to make a reasoned point and see how it goes? You've made none.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Five points deducted for a comma error.


Uh, Oh, the Grammar Nazis have started to crawl out of the woodwork.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> Why don't you try to make a reasoned point and see how it goes? You've made none.


I politely asked you to pose a poignant question and you continually refuse to do so. 

You lay in your lair like a Sydney Funnel-Web Spider just waiting for someone else to do the mental work and post an idea or though with which you invariably disagree and then you pounce and sink your snark fangs into the poster

You are the one who is running the thread chafing at the supposed lack of balance and reason, so please bring the voice of reason to the discussion.

Go ahead, I'll wait.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> I politely asked you to pose a poignant question and you continually refuse to do so.
> 
> You lay in your lair like a Sydney Funnel-Web Spider just waiting for someone else to do the mental work and post an idea or though with which you invariably disagree and then you pounce and sink your snark fangs into the poster
> 
> ...


Let's see, who, when challenged, started off with "snark" and personal attacks? Hmm, that would be you way back in post #14. You were provided with several examples of how conservatives attempt to demand that others think like them in post #17 which you proceeded to ignore and responded with yet another snarky personal attack in post #21. You have repeatedly shown an inability to engage in a reasoned discussion and then want to blame others for your shortcomings.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> You are basing your question on a false premise. Liberals all across this country are "earning ones (sic) keep" just exactly like conservatives are. So, where did you get the idea that working was a "conservative value"?


Ummmm, no real false premise in my question. I asked “how does earning ones keep affect others?” While I agree some liberals do earn their own way that is not the basic platform promoted by the liberals. They seem to be in favor of wealth redistribution... like Robin Hood... demonize success in order to justify their theft.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Ummmm, no real false premise in my question. I asked “how does earning ones keep affect others?” While I agree some liberals do earn their own way that is not the basic platform promoted by the liberals. They seem to be in favor of wealth redistribution... like Robin Hood... demonize success in order to justify their theft.


Not so. That is merely your take on the issue. It is not "the basic platform promoted by the liberals" that people shouldn't work. It could equally be argued that the conservative position is "I got mine so screw you" toward anyone less fortunate than they are. The truth is somewhere in the middle of those two statements. 

The entire premise of your original post in this thread is that somehow working hard, saving, etc. is somehow a conservative value. None of those things are either conservative or liberal values.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> What a short memory you seem to have. Remember the conservatives losing their minds over same sex marriage? I do. Remember the conservatives trying to impose their will on what a woman can do with her own body? I do. Remember the conservatives trying to force religion into the public school curriculum? I do. Remember the conservatives having a riot in the Capitol building? I do.
> 
> Maybe you should stop trying to claim that conservatives are all that is great and wonderful while liberals are the devil because it isn't true. Neither is the reverse.





Tom Horn said:


> If a conservative looses their mind they hospitalize them. If a liberal looses their mind they put him in congress or the White House.
> 
> You and your fellow associate with the broad brush see just about everything through a myopic liberal lens. Your views on nearly every subject are polar opposites of many of the responses to them that I have read.
> 
> ...


"If a conservative looses their mind they hospitalize them. If a liberal looses their mind they put him in congress or the White House." 

That was an answer, however, I will indulge your thirst for knowledge.

I have not seen any conservatives foaming at the mouth over opposition to same sex marriage. They and I oppose it as an unnatural perversion, however, that has not kept it from becoming legal and I have neither seen nor heard of an armed revolt led by conservatives as a result. 

Moot point on your part.

As for conservatives "Forcing their will," that is a very strong statement implying physical violence. I call BS on that insinuation.

Conservatives and I as well take the side of the unborn and see that child in the womb as a separate individual entitled to the same rights as the woman carrying it. 

It is a child not a choice.

Anyone who would kill a helpless unborn is the lowest form of life and the most heinous of murderers. There is no difference between anyone who supports the murder of the unborn and the Nazis that participated in the Holocaust. 

They are both vile animals.

The Bible was read in Public School classrooms until 1963. I am unaware of conservatives rising up and attempting to force it back into the classroom.

Once again moot point on your part.

As for the events of January 06/2021. You are so intent on gloating and reveling in your presuppositions that the group was conservatives that you didn't bother to investigate before you hip-shot your accusation.



> *A group this large defies generalization.* The defendants are predominantly white and male, though there were exceptions. Federal prosecutors say a former member of the Latin Kings gang joined the mob, as did two Virginia police officers. A man in a "Camp Auschwitz" sweatshirt allegedly took part, as did a Messianic Rabbi. Far-right militia members decked out in tactical gear allegedly rioted next to a county commissioner, a New York City sanitation worker, and a two-time Olympic gold medalist.
> 
> There were those with connections to extremist groups or fringe ideas. At least 31 defendants appear to have expressed support for QAnon, the pro-Trump conspiracy theory.
> 
> ...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Horn said:


> My FIL told me that he ate biscuits with bacon grease. Another depression era sandwich.


In my poor poverty days, in the first years of marriage, my mil taught me how to save bacon grease so that when I was low on money I could cook cheap rice and throw in some of that grease. It makes you feel like you are eating meat instead of rice.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> I still keep a jar of blackstrap molasses around for oats and sometimes pancakes.
> Kids consider it road tar with sugar.


In east Texas it is ribbon cane. We made (and grew) our own. When it was time to make it we went to the syrup maker. He would take a 1/4 of the final product. But he had the mules (and later the tractor) to run the mill. It was a day of partying and good times. We all took turns on the mill. I could still make it today I think.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

mreynolds said:


> In my poor poverty days, in the first years of marriage, my mil taught me how to save bacon grease so that when I was low on money I could cook cheap rice and throw in some of that grease. It makes you feel like you are eating meat instead of rice.



Actually that would be a pretty good combination as it would flavor the rice and the bulk of the rice would at least give you the satisfaction of having a plateful of food to eat.

Try putting some sesame oil in a skillet/wok and mixing that into rice, add a few stir fried veggies and some pre-cooked chicken with some soy sauce, tasty.

Or scramble some eggs in the sesame oil, add the rice, soy sauce and some diced pre-cooked pork.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ribbon cane syrup is WONDERFUL.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> "If a conservative looses their mind they hospitalize them. If a liberal looses their mind they put him in congress or the White House."
> 
> That was an answer, however, I will indulge your thirst for knowledge.


That was not an answer. It was a dodge around an answer.



Tom Horn said:


> I have not seen any conservatives foaming at the mouth over opposition to same sex marriage. They and I oppose it as an unnatural perversion, however, that has not kept it from becoming legal and I have neither seen nor heard of an armed revolt led by conservatives as a result.
> 
> Moot point on your part.


Guess you missed the ranting and raving by conservatives on this very site when the issue was in front of the Supreme Court. Guess you missed the 30 states who amended their state constitutions in an attempt to prevent same sex marriage from being legal in their states. Guess you missed the point of why the issue came before the SC in the first place.

Not a moot point at all. A very relevant example of how conservatives attempt to require others to think like them.



Tom Horn said:


> As for conservatives "Forcing their will," that is a very strong statement implying physical violence. I call BS on that insinuation.
> 
> Conservatives and I as well take the side of the unborn and see that child in the womb as a separate individual entitled to the same rights as the woman carrying it.
> 
> ...


All of that is your opinion and a ridiculous one at that. There are many ways to attempt to force your will upon a person other than physical violence. You can look at all the legal restrictions on a woman's right to choose for an example of conservatives attempting to force their will upon a woman. Anyone who seeks to force a woman to continue a pregnancy against her will is a disgusting excuse for a person.



Tom Horn said:


> The Bible was read in Public School classrooms until 1963. I am unaware of conservatives rising up and attempting to force it back into the classroom.
> 
> Once again moot point on your part.


Wow, you are "unaware" of a lot of things that are common knowledge. Are you unaware of the attempts to push both prayer and creationism into public schools?

Once again, a relevant example of conservatives attempting to force their will onto others.



Tom Horn said:


> As for the events of January 06/2021. You are so intent on gloating and reveling in your presuppositions that the group was conservatives that you didn't bother to investigate before you hip-shot your accusation.


Interesting how you still can't call it a riot. But, of course, if you did so you wouldn't be able to play the "but what about them" game you tried out in post #14.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Ribbon cane syrup is WONDERFUL.



This stuff?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

@RJ2019 

Can you count the logical fallacies on this thread? 

I can't count that high myself.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Horn said:


> This stuff?
> 
> View attachment 98319


My mom's favorite. I was a black sheep. 

(Can I still say that and keep my job?)

I liked real maple syrup. 

I told my mom that I was I was only experimenting in college with it and she forgave me.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> This stuff?
> 
> View attachment 98319




You can order it from Walmart.com. If you place a $35 minimum order they will deliver it free.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

mreynolds said:


> My mom's favorite. I was a black sheep.
> 
> (Can I still say that and keep my job?)
> 
> ...


I'm from New England, (very close to Vermont, although most maple syrup comes from Quebec.) however, I prefer the imitation stuff.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Horn said:


> I'm from New England, (very close to Vermont, although most maple syrup comes from Quebec.) however, I prefer the imitation stuff.


It's ok but I like real stuff. Maybe I can imagine them having as party as they make the syrup.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> That was not an answer. It was a dodge around an answer.


It was a close enough to the truth answer to suffice.



> Guess you missed the ranting and raving by conservatives on this very site when the issue was in front of the Supreme Court. Guess you missed the 30 states who amended their state constitutions in an attempt to prevent same sex marriage from being legal in their states. Guess you missed the point of why the issue came before the SC in the first place.
> 
> Not a moot point at all. A very relevant example of how conservatives attempt to require others to think like them.


The “right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.” Folks have a right to express themselves. State legislatures have the option to pass laws that do not violate federal law. 

That does not constitute a forced attempt to, "require others to think like them."



> All of that is your opinion and a ridiculous one at that. There are many ways to attempt to force your will upon a person other than physical violence. You can look at all the legal restrictions on a woman's right to choose for an example of conservatives attempting to force their will upon a woman. Anyone who seeks to force a woman to continue a pregnancy against her will is a disgusting excuse for a person.


I have the right to my own opinion and you have the right to ridicule that opinion.

I still am totally convinced that abortion is murder and those that disregard innocent lives and engage in it and promote the practice, are vile creatures from the pits of Hell.

Proverbs 6:16 There are six things the Lord hates, seven that are detestable to him:

17haughty eyes,

a lying tongue,

*hands that shed innocent blood,*

18 a heart that devises wicked schemes,

feet that are quick to rush into evil,

19 a false witness who pours out lies

and a person who stirs up conflict in the community.



> Wow, you are "unaware" of a lot of things that are common knowledge. Are you unaware of the attempts to push both prayer and creationism into public schools?
> 
> Once again, a relevant example of conservatives attempting to force their will onto others.


Once again, The “right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.” 

You certainly have a tremendous penchant for implying that conservatives are violent. 

Tell me pray tell, how many times have you witnessed jackbooted conservative thugs, "attempting to force their will onto others.?"



> Interesting how you still can't call it a riot. But, of course, if you did so you wouldn't be able to play the "but what about them" game you tried out in post #14.


Not at all surprised that you completely missed the point about what happened on the sixth of January, "*A group this large defies generalization."* It was not as you so glibly attempted to point out an exclusively conservative phenomenon.

And why are you so obsessed with labeling that it has to be called a riot? It matters not what it is called and with politically identifying those responsible. It was a shameful event that never should have happened in the first place and it would serve the country well, rather than finger point, to better understand the frustration that led to it's inception and seek to be proactive in the future.

With your attitude of arrogant condescension and total lack of real world knowledge I'll bet that you were/are a schoolteacher.

Because as is common knowledge, "Them that can't, teach."


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

mreynolds said:


> It's ok but I like real stuff. Maybe I can imagine them having as party as they make the syrup.


Actually "sugaring" is a rather festive event.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> Not so. That is merely your take on the issue. It is not "the basic platform promoted by the liberals" that people shouldn't work. It could equally be argued that the conservative position is "I got mine so screw you" toward anyone less fortunate than they are. The truth is somewhere in the middle of those two statements.
> 
> The entire premise of your original post in this thread is that somehow working hard, saving, etc. is somehow a conservative value. None of those things are either conservative or liberal values.


Perhaps we differ on the definition of what is a conservative value and a liberal value? Working hard, saving etc to me falls under the heading of doing for ones self, not being dependent upon others. No place have I ever said “I got mine so screw anyone”! To me a conservative is usually busy tending their own affairs, don’t have time to control others. 
example.... we have had some flooding in our area... nobody’s fault really, just how things are. Today I discovered the gravel bar in our swimming hole had shifted, leaving the water level very low. Thirty minutes work with my front end loader corrected said issue. Tommorow the swimming hole will once again be deep enough for my family and friends, as well as others, to enjoy some leisure time there. No need to have the gummy bears provide for us. Yes, I have a swimming hole, but I’ve never denied anyone the use of it. I do ask those who use it to please close the gates so my critters don’t escape.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Five points deducted for a comma error.


Whenever in doubt I just go ahead and throw a comma in, can't never have too many commas.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, that is the right ribbon cane syrup.

I have learned to love maple syrup after buying fresh syrup from a family business.








Kuck's Tapping & Sapping


Natural Foods Store in Athens



tapandsap.business.site


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes, that is the right ribbon cane syrup.
> 
> I have learned to love maple syrup after buying from a family business.
> 
> ...



You can order both the cane and maple syrup from Walmart.com. If you place a $35 minimum order they will deliver it free.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> It was a close enough to the truth answer to suffice.


It was a load of BS and we both know it.



Tom Horn said:


> The “right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.” Folks have a right to express themselves. State legislatures have the option to pass laws that do not violate federal law.
> 
> That does not constitute a forced attempt to, "require others to think like them."


Laws attempting to ban same sex marriage absolutely do constitute a forced attempt on the part of conservatives to force others to think like them. Laws that state "marriage is only between a man and woman" are most definitely an attempt to force that opinion onto others via the legal system.



Tom Horn said:


> I have the right to my own opinion and you have the right to ridicule that opinion.
> 
> I still am totally convinced that abortion is murder and those that disregard innocent lives and engage in it and promote the practice, are vile creatures from the pits of Hell.
> 
> ...


And I am totally convinced that those who would seek to make a woman less than a fetus and force her to continue a pregnancy against her will are evil.

Did I miss the part where the US became a theocracy? BTW, Scripture is silent on abortion.



Tom Horn said:


> Not at all surprised that you completely missed the point about what happened on the sixth of January, "*A group this large defies generalization."* It was not as you so glibly attempted to point out an exclusively conservative phenomenon.
> 
> And why are you so obsessed with labeling that it has to be called a riot? It matters not what it is called and with politically identifying those responsible. It was a shameful event that never should have happened in the first place and it would serve the country well, rather than finger point, to better understand the frustration that led to it's inception and seek to be proactive in the future.


Not at all surprised that you want to downplay January's riot. It would serve the country well if people would stop perpetuating the lie that the past election was "stolen".



Tom Horn said:


> With your attitude of arrogant condescension and total lack of real world knowledge I'll bet that you were/are a schoolteacher.
> 
> Because as is common knowledge, "Them that can't, teach."


And, as appears to be typical for you, you include an insult. You may want to look in the mirror for an example of arrogant condescension.



Tom Horn said:


> Tell me pray tell, how many times have you witnessed jackbooted conservative thugs, "attempting to force their will onto others.?"


Every single time they attempt to pass laws, for example, restricting who can marry, what a woman can do with her body, trying to push religion in the classroom, etc.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> This stuff?
> 
> View attachment 98319


Definitely an acquired taste


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

SLFarmMI said:


> And I am totally convinced that those who would seek to make a woman less than a fetus and force her to continue a pregnancy against her will are evil.
> 
> Did I miss the part where the US became a theocracy? *BTW, Scripture is silent on abortion.*


That's not quite accurate.


Biblical abortion—Numbers 5:11

Let us pray.

My friends, turn in your Bibles to the Book of Numbers, Chapter 5, Verse 11.

*The Test for an Unfaithful Wife*

11. Then the Lord said to Moses,

12. Speak to the Israelites and say to them: ‘If a man’s wife goes astray and is unfaithful to him

13. so that another man has sexual relations with her, and this is hidden from her husband and her impurity is undetected (since there is no witness against her and she has not been caught in the act),

14. and if feelings of jealousy come over her husband and he suspects his wife and she is impure—or if he is jealous and suspects her even though she is not impure—

15. then he is to take his wife to the priest. He must also take an offering of a tenth of an ephah of barley flour on her behalf. He must not pour olive oil on it or put incense on it, because it is a grain offering for jealousy, a reminder-offering to draw attention to wrongdoing.

16. The priest shall bring her and have her stand before the Lord.

17. Then he shall take some holy water in a clay jar and put some dust from the tabernacle floor into the water.

18. After the priest has had the woman stand before the Lord, he shall loosen her hair and place in her hands the reminder-offering, the grain offering for jealousy, while he himself holds the bitter water that brings a curse.

19. Then the priest shall put the woman under oath and say to her, “If no other man has had sexual relations with you and you have not gone astray and become impure while married to your husband, may this bitter water that brings a curse not harm you.

20. But if you have gone astray while married to your husband and you have made yourself impure by having sexual relations with a man other than your husband”—

21. here the priest is to put the woman under this curse—“may the Lord cause you to become a curse among your people when he makes your womb miscarry and your abdomen swell.

22. May this water that brings a curse enter your body so that your abdomen swells or your womb miscarries.”

Then the woman is to say, “Amen. So be it.”

23. The priest is to write these curses on a scroll and then wash them off into the bitter water.

24. He shall make the woman drink the bitter water that brings a curse, and this water that brings a curse and causes bitter suffering will enter her.

25. The priest is to take from her hands the grain offering for jealousy, wave it before the Lord and bring it to the altar.

26. The priest is then to take a handful of the grain offering as a memorial offering and burn it on the altar; after that, he is to have the woman drink the water.

27. If she has made herself impure and been unfaithful to her husband, this will be the result: When she is made to drink the water that brings a curse and causes bitter suffering, it will enter her, her abdomen will swell and her womb will miscarry, and she will become a curse.

28. If, however, the woman has not made herself impure, but is clean, she will be cleared of guilt and will be able to have children.

29. This, then, is the law of jealousy when a woman goes astray and makes herself impure while married to her husband.

*And that, my friends, is a step-by-step list of instructions on how to perform an abortion—right out of the Bible.*


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Perhaps we differ on the definition of what is a conservative value and a liberal value? Working hard, saving etc to me falls under the heading of doing for ones self, not being dependent upon others. No place have I ever said “I got mine so screw anyone”! To me a conservative is usually busy tending their own affairs, don’t have time to control others.
> example.... we have had some flooding in our area... nobody’s fault really, just how things are. Today I discovered the gravel bar in our swimming hole had shifted, leaving the water level very low. Thirty minutes work with my front end loader corrected said issue. Tommorow the swimming hole will once again be deep enough for my family and friends, as well as others, to enjoy some leisure time there. No need to have the gummy bears provide for us. Yes, I have a swimming hole, but I’ve never denied anyone the use of it. I do ask those who use it to please close the gates so my critters don’t escape.


I think you have somewhat of a blind spot in regards to conservatives. They most definitely do attempt to control others. It just happens to be in ways that you approve of.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

SLFarmMI said:


> I think you have somewhat of a blind spot in regards to conservatives. They most definitely do attempt to control others. It just happens to be in ways that you approve of.


Would you agree or disagree that when a riot happens, a real riot, complete with burning and looting, that it is more likely liberals that are rioting? Or is rioting generally a conservative response to something they don't like, say for instance, a jury verdict.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLFarmMI said:


> Most people receiving public assistance are working.


Maybe you could share your data. "Most" might be a stretch, but your are correct in that many do.

From:https://www.gao.gov/assets/gao-21-45.pdf​​The 12 million wage-earning adults (ages 19 to 64) enrolled in Medicaid—a joint federal-state program that finances health care for low-income individuals—and the 9 million wage-earning adults in households receiving food assistance from the federal Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) shared a range of common labor characteristics.​


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> Would you agree or disagree that when a riot happens, a real riot, complete with burning and looting, that it is more likely liberals that are rioting? Or is rioting generally a conservative response to something they don't like, say for instance, a jury verdict.


Rioting is more a factor of socioeconomics than ideology.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

colourfastt said:


> That's not quite accurate.
> 
> Biblical abortion—Numbers 5:11
> 
> ...



Your point?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Maybe you could share your data. "Most" might be a stretch, but your are correct in that many do.
> 
> From:https://www.gao.gov/assets/gao-21-45.pdf​​The 12 million wage-earning adults (ages 19 to 64) enrolled in Medicaid—a joint federal-state program that finances health care for low-income individuals—and the 9 million wage-earning adults in households receiving food assistance from the federal Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) shared a range of common labor characteristics.​


From the US Census (2020)


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> It was a load of BS and we both know it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, let’s look at some of this.... 

laws that ban same sex marriage.... do not attempt to force anyone to beleive anything. Do laws against murder, rape, robbery, tell Anyone what to beleive? Nope, they only state that such behavior will not be tolerated By society. You can still beleive stealing is fine... but society believes otherwise.

no one forces women to have babies. Get over that nonsense already.

the scripture is not silent about abortion! Read it!

the us is not a theocracy, it’s a very good attempt at preserving everyone’s right to practice their own religion.

januarys “riot”... was another interesting event in our nations history. Some nuts broke into our capitol, made a mess, were ousted in short order, I find it extremely unlikely those nuts were conservative.

laws regarding who can marry, what a woman can do with her body have been on the books for centuries! Nothing new there, it’s the liberals that are attempting to force others to change their beliefs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The bible is not a source used in traditional debate.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLFarmMI said:


> From the US Census (2020)
> View attachment 98320





SLFarmMI said:


> Most people receiving public assistance are working.


Many might take the word "people" to mean an individual, where the graph you showed uses "families" with at least one person working. The assistance is not based so much on the earnings of the individual, but the number of children in the family, and the family's position relative to the "poverty line".


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Ok, let’s look at some of this....
> laws that ban same sex marriage.... do not attempt to force anyone to beleive anything. Do laws against murder, rape, robbery, tell Anyone what to beleive? Nope, they only state that such behavior will not be tolerated By society. You can still beleive stealing is fine... but society believes otherwise.


Laws that ban same sex marriage are indeed an attempt to codify the conservative belief that marriage can only be between a man and a woman into law and force that belief down the throats of everyone. 



Evons hubby said:


> no one forces women to have babies. Get over that nonsense already.
> 
> the scripture is not silent about abortion! Read it!
> 
> the us is not a theocracy, it’s a very good attempt at preserving everyone’s right to practice their own religion.


When you attempt to make it illegal for a woman to terminate an unwanted pregnancy, you are indeed forcing her to give birth. I've read Scripture many times and you are incorrect about what it says about abortion.

You are correct that the US is not a theocracy. You might want to tell that to those who are seeking to use it as their reasoning for seeking to pass anti-choice legislation.



Evons hubby said:


> januarys “riot”... was another interesting event in our nations history. Some nuts broke into our capitol, made a mess, were ousted in short order, I find it extremely unlikely those nuts were conservative.


There's that blind spot you have in regards to conservatives rearing it's head again.



Evons hubby said:


> laws regarding who can marry, what a woman can do with her body have been on the books for centuries! Nothing new there, it’s the liberals that are attempting to force others to change their beliefs.


So, because discriminatory laws have been on the books for centuries, that makes it right? Marital rape was legal until 1993, does that make it right?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> Laws that ban same sex marriage are indeed an attempt to codify the conservative belief that marriage can only be between a man and a woman into law and force that belief down the throats of everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marital rape is not possible! Rape is forcing a woman to have sex against her consent, which she grants when she says “I do”. Sorry, ya can’t have it both ways. Lol

again, if your ok with the killing of innocent babies.... or stealing others property, burning plundering pillaging to get what you want... help yourself.... I don’t have the stomache for such barbarianism myself. That’s what makes me weak I spose, but it works for me!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The posts reads like angry and bitter vs happy and content, lol.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> Marital rape is not possible! Rape is forcing a woman to have sex against her consent, which she grants when she says “I do”. Sorry, ya can’t have it both ways. Lol


Wow, that was a stupid comment.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> Wow, that was a stupid comment.


Perhaps, but look up the daffynitions for rape, consent..., you may find “stupid” is accurate!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> The posts reads like angry and bitter vs happy and content, lol.


Yup, I’m very happy and content. Don’t deny it!


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> Perhaps, but look up the daffynitions for rape, consent..., you may find “stupid” is accurate!


Not "perhaps". That is a ridiculous comment. Saying "I do" does not make a woman your slave for life and give permanent consent to anything.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Evons hubby said:


> Yup, I’m very happy and content. Don’t deny it!


There might be one more characteristic of the two sides that can be noted.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> Perhaps, but look up the daffynitions for rape, consent..., you may find “stupid” is accurate!


Consenting to marriage is not consenting to rape or beating or anything more than marriage.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Consenting to marriage is not consenting to rape or beating or anything more than marriage.


Never said anything about beatings! Just sex. With consent... it ain’t rape!


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> Marital rape is not possible! Rape is forcing a woman to have sex against her consent, which she grants when she says “I do”. Sorry, ya can’t have it both ways. Lol
> 
> again, if your ok with the killing of innocent babies.... or stealing others property, burning plundering pillaging to get what you want... help yourself.... I don’t have the stomache for such barbarianism myself. That’s what makes me weak I spose, but it works for me!


No abortion, no stealing, no burning or plundering, but raping your wife is okay. Interesting moral stances you have.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> Never said anything about beatings! Just sex. With consent... it ain’t rape!


Nothing in the marriage vows gives consent to rape.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> Never said anything about beatings! Just sex. With consent... it ain’t rape!


Again, slowly. Consenting to marry you is not the same thing as life-long consent to have sex. If you want to have sex and your wife doesn't, that means she isn't giving you consent. Is that really hard to understand?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> No abortion, no stealing, no burning or plundering, but raping your wife is okay. Interesting moral stances you have.


Like I said, it’s impossible to rape your wife.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> Like I said, it’s impossible to rape your wife.


And like I said, that's a really stupid thing to say.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> Again, slowly. Consenting to marry you is not the same thing as life-long consent to have sex. If you want to have sex and your wife doesn't, that means she isn't giving you consent. Is that really hard to understand?


Oddly enough, marriage has been intertwined with sex and the consent for such for so long, centuries, it’s impossible to separate the two.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

todd_xxxx said:


> And like I said, that's a really stupid thing to say.


It goes right along with the statement that it is impossible for a woman to get pregnant from rape. Moronic.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> The posts reads like angry and bitter vs happy and content, lol.


That might be the definition of conservative and the left (I refuse to use the word progressive)


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> The posts reads like angry and bitter vs happy and content, lol.


Yep.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> It was a load of BS and we both know it.


That is your opinion/rant.



> Laws attempting to ban same sex marriage absolutely do constitute a forced attempt on the part of conservatives to force others to think like them. Laws that state "marriage is only between a man and woman" are most definitely an attempt to force that opinion onto others via the legal system.


That is your opinion/rant.



> And I am totally convinced that those who would seek to make a woman less than a fetus and force her to continue a pregnancy against her will are evil.
> 
> Did I miss the part where the US became a theocracy? BTW, Scripture is silent on abortion.



A woman is not less important but equally important to the child within her. Just because you are bigger and stronger than a fellow human being does not give you a free pass to murder them.

While the US is not a theocracy, many of our laws were established upon Biblical principals and the founders never intended for God to be excluded from government.



> The laws set forth in the U.S. Constitution did not emerge out of a moral vacuum unrelated to the writers' own beliefs, but rather are the product of the reasonings of those who created it. By their own words, the Founding Fathers were not neutral on the question of religion as the basis of government and society.
> 
> For example, in a letter to the Officers of the First Brigade of the Third Division of the Militia of Massachusetts, John Adams writes, "Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other."
> 
> ...





> Not at all surprised that you want to downplay January's riot. It would serve the country well if people would stop perpetuating the lie that the past election was "stolen".


That is your opinion/rant.



> And, as appears to be typical for you, you include an insult. You may want to look in the mirror for an example of arrogant condescension.



That is your opinion/rant.



> Every single time they attempt to pass laws, for example, restricting who can marry, what a woman can do with her body, trying to push religion in the classroom, etc.


That is your opinion/rant.

Do conservative Boogeymen hide under your bed pretty often?

It would appear so.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> It goes right along with the statement that it is impossible for a woman to get pregnant from rape. Moronic.


I’ve never claimed a woman can’t get pregnant from rape, that’s just silly!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> I’ve never claimed a woman can’t get pregnant from rape,


I never said you did.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

todd_xxxx said:


> Again, slowly. Consenting to marry you is not the same thing as life-long consent to have sex. If you want to have sex and your wife doesn't, that means she isn't giving you consent. Is that really hard to understand?


He throws stupid sometimes - That said

If a spouse is withholding sex, or using it as a weapon, this is immediate grounds for divorce. Marriage, as set forth in legal precedent, implies that there will be sex to withhold this is considered a divorceable offense.​




Sexless Marriage is Grounds for Divorce


Sexless Marriage is Grounds for Divorce - The Law Office of Van A. Larson, P.C.



www.vanlarsonlaw.com


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I never said you did.


Actually you tied my comment to it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> Actually you tied my comment to it.


I sure did. They are both moronic statements.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HDRider said:


> He throws stupid sometimes - That said
> 
> If a spouse is withholding sex, or using it as a weapon, this is immediate grounds for divorce. Marriage, as set forth in legal precedent, implies that there will be sex to withhold this is considered a divorceable offense.​
> 
> ...


It would be in my house!


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

HDRider said:


> He throws stupid sometimes - That said
> 
> If a spouse is withholding sex, or using it as a weapon, this is immediate grounds for divorce. Marriage, as set forth in legal precedent, implies that there will be sex to withhold this is considered a divorceable offense.​
> 
> ...


Withholding sex or using it as a weapon may well be grounds for a divorce. It is in no way permission to rape her.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I sure did. They are both moronic statements.


Nope, one is moronic, the other is fact.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> Nope, one is moronic, the other is fact.


Yet husbands can be convicted and jailed for rape. That proves it is not legal and not a fact.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

A


todd_xxxx said:


> Withholding sex or using it as a weapon may well be grounds for a divorce. It is in no way permission to rape her.


again, sex with consent is never rape!


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> Nope, one is moronic, the other is fact.


No, it isn't. Marital rape is illegal in every state. You thinking you have the right to rape your wife doesn't make it so.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Yet husbands can be convicted and jailed for rape. That proves it is not legal and not a fact.


Nope, it only proves that some judges are dummer than a red brick,


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> No, it isn't. Marital rape is illegal in every state. You thinking you have the right to rape your wife doesn't make it so.


Marital rape is at best an oxymoron. Virtually impossible!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> Nope, it only proves that some judges are dummer than a red brick,


Can you provide proof that rape in am marriage is not rape other than your opinion that it is so?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> Marital rape is at best an oxymoron. Virtually impossible!


It's not "virtually impossible". If fact, it's very easy. You want to have sex. Your wife says "no". You have sex with her anyway. You know what that is called? Rape. If you can't understand something that simple, you are beyond hope.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Evons hubby said:


> It would be in my house!


*A man and his son go to the Pharmacy*

While looking for his medicine the kid looks to a pack of condoms and asks his dad: Dad, what is this?

His dad replies: those are condoms son, people use them so they can safely have fun together, while under the blankets.

A few moments later the kid point to a pack of 3 condoms and asks: Dad what are those for?

His dad replies: those are for the Highschool folks, one to use on Friday, one to use on Saturday and one to use on Sunday.

The kid points to a pack of 6 and asks: and what are those for?

His dad replies: those are for college folks, 2 to use on Friday, 2 to use on Saturday and 2 to use on Sunday.

Later the kid points to a pack of 12 and asks: Dad, what are those for?

With a smile on his face his dad replies: those are for the married folks.

For which the kid replies: really dad?

His dad replies: Yes son, it's one to use in January, one to use in February, one to use in March....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Can you provide proof that rape in am marriage is not rape other than your opinion that it is so?


I have, but one more time for you. Rape is defined as sex without consent, marriage grants consent for sex, look it up, dictionaries are everywhere.


todd_xxxx said:


> It's not "virtually impossible". If fact, it's very easy. You want to have sex. Your wife says "no". You have sex with her anyway. You know what that is called? Rape. If you can't understand something that simple, you are beyond hope.


I’d call her my ex wife, therefore no consent implied or given. I don’t rape anyone. Just not part of my game.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Many might take the word "people" to mean an individual, where the graph you showed uses "families" with at least one person working. The assistance is not based so much on the earnings of the individual, but the number of children in the family, and the family's position relative to the "poverty line".


Many might understand that, in the topic of benefits & work, that children should be excluded from the mix. Unless, of course, you are advocating a return to the days of the 8-year-old factory worker.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> I have, but one more time for you. Rape is defined as sex without consent, marriage grants consent for sex, look it up, dictionaries are everywhere.
> 
> I’d call her my ex wife, therefore no consent implied or given. I don’t rape anyone. Just not part of my game.


I find nowhere that the word marriage provides consent for sex. If it does you should be able to show that easily. I don't believe you can. I also believe that you know that.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Marital rape is at best an oxymoron. Virtually impossible!


You might want to take a look at that little piece of paper you got when you got married. Bet it says "certificate of marriage" and not "bill of sale". Your wife owns her body, you don't. That means, among other things, that she gets to decide if she wants to use her body for sex. Marriage does not grant you consent to have sex with her if she does not want to. That's rape. And it's pretty disgraceful that you respect your wife so little that you think it is your right to rape her.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I find nowhere that the word marriage provides consent for sex. If it does you should be able to show that easily. I don't believe you can. I also believe that you know that.


So, youve never noticed the centuries old connection between marriage and sex..., interesting!


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> I have, but one more time for you. Rape is defined as sex without consent, marriage grants consent for sex, look it up, dictionaries are everywhere.
> 
> I’d call her my ex wife, therefore no consent implied or given. I don’t rape anyone. Just not part of my game.


If your first statement were true, and marriage granted consent for sex, marital rape would not be illegal in every state. Look it up yourself and you will see that marital rape being illegal, in every state, is a fact. Your nonsense is not a fact, no matter how many times you repeat it.

I have to think, if the woman was someone you would call an ex-wife, rather than a wife, she is a lucky woman indeed.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> So, youve never noticed the centuries old connection between marriage and sex..., interesting!


I don't expect you to be able to provide the truth of your statements. When you can get back to me. Until then I will write it off as a moronic statement.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLFarmMI said:


> Many might understand that, in the topic of benefits & work, that children should be excluded from the mix. Unless, of course, you are advocating a return to the days of the 8-year-old factory worker.


You said most receiving government assistance work

Approximately *52.2* million (or 21.3 percent) people in the U.S. participated in major means-tested government assistance programs each month - 21.3% of US Participates in Government Assistance Programs Each Month

The *12* million wage-earning adults (ages 19 to 64) enrolled in Medicaid—a joint federal-state program that finances health care for low-income individuals—and the 9 million wage-earning adults in households receiving food assistance from the federal Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) shared a range of common labor characteristics. 


https://www.gao.gov/assets/gao-21-45.pdf


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> You might want to take a look at that little piece of paper you got when you got married. Bet it says "certificate of marriage" and not "bill of sale". Your wife owns her body, you don't. That means, among other things, that she gets to decide if she wants to use her body for sex. Marriage does not grant you consent to have sex with her if she does not want to. That's rape. And it's pretty disgraceful that you respect your wife so little that you think it is your right to rape her.


Right up front, I’m a conservative, therefor I respect everyone. I’ve never raped anyone, never will. Give it a rest!
as to ownership..,, while not specifically mentioned in a marriage certificate, the law does grant certain ownership rights. Those rights can be found in the other marriage related documents. (Divorce papers)


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

After reading the comments about marriage, I'm confident I made the right decision in not getting married, LOL. I'd hate to have ended up in jail for busting someone up side the head. 😊


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I must have missed between the 'love and cherish' part where I need to comply with any and all demand and/or whims of my husband. If I had a migraine or was cycling and did not want anyone around me, I guess that's too bad? It appears some think the love and cherish part only applies for carnal needs.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Right up front, I’m a conservative, therefor I respect everyone. I’ve never raped anyone, never will. Give it a rest!
> as to ownership..,, while not specifically mentioned in a marriage certificate, the law does grant certain ownership rights. Those rights can be found in the other marriage related documents. (Divorce papers)


Right up front, if you are claiming that you can have sex with your wife regardless of her feelings on the matter, that is not respect but it is rape. The law grants you zero ownership rights over your wife's body.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> Right up front, I’m a conservative, therefor I respect everyone. I’ve never raped anyone, never will. Give it a rest!
> as to ownership..,, while not specifically mentioned in a marriage certificate, the law does grant certain ownership rights. Those rights can be found in the other marriage related documents. (Divorce papers)


Yeah, you've never raped anyone. Then again, it's impossible to rape your wife, so it wouldn't (didn't?) count anyway, right? I think this is one of those discussions where really, truly, stupid people look at one of the participant's positions and say "wow, that m-fer is stupid."


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

todd_xxxx said:


> Yeah, you've never raped anyone. Then again, it's impossible to rape your wife, so it wouldn't (didn't?) count anyway, right? I think this is one of those discussions where really, truly, stupid people look at one of the participant's positions and say "wow, that m-fer is stupid."


Maybe he's a Muslim.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

kinderfeld said:


> Maybe he's a Muslim.


Lol, you are next.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> Yeah, you've never raped anyone. Then again, it's impossible to rape your wife, so it wouldn't (didn't?) count anyway, right? I think this is one of those discussions where really, truly, stupid people look at one of the participant's positions and say "wow, that m-fer is stupid."


Yer right.,, I’ve never raped anyone! That would so go against the grain of who I am!
but it does remind me of a cute story from the early 80s. Back then I’d taken a job working on county road right of ways. A young feller had made the news for committing rape. Early one morning as the crew was standing around the old wood fired heating stove getting ready for our job assignments our county judge executive told us that he and his wife had been married forty something years and in all those years he’d never fooled around with no other women..,, then added... “that didn’t want me to!” On that happy note we hopped in the trucks and headed out to grub brush around the county.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

@GunMonkeyIntl pretty much nailed it in his sig line.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

kinderfeld said:


> Maybe he's a Muslim.


Nope, just a man with my own spiritual beliefs. If you’ll check the thread title I tried to make myself clear... I’m a conservative! i Live in harmony with my fellow man, within my means, treat others with kindness.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I wonder how many of these 21st century femmies that love to snort about their bodies and their choice choose to cut a personal check to pay for their infanticides? 
What is it they put in the notation along the bottom? "Abortion"? "Medical Procedure"?
Silly me, checks are so 1995. I suppose the gal behind the desk just chirps "Debit or credit?" Probably get reward points that way or money back at the end of the year.
Now that I think about it, how many abortions are paid for by the woman (or her pxrtner) that created the inconvenience vs the ones I have to pitch in my own money towards?
Hmm, maybe there wouldn't be such a hiss n spit over rights if folks just paid for their own mistakes.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> Nope, just a man with my own spiritual beliefs. If you’ll check the thread title I tried to make myself clear... I’m a conservative! i Live in harmony with my fellow man, within my means, treat others with kindness.


Unless of course, it's your wife, and you feel like having sex when she doesn't. Then you can just kindly rape her, is as your right.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> I wonder how many of these 21st century femmies that love to snort about their bodies and their choice choose to cut a personal check to pay for their infanticides?
> What is it they put in the notation along the bottom? "Abortion"? "Medical Procedure"?
> Silly me, checks are so 1995. I suppose the gal behind the desk just chirps "Debit or credit?" Probably get reward points that way or money back at the end of the year.
> Now that I think about it, how many abortions are paid for by the woman (or her pxrtner) that created the inconvenience vs the ones I have to pitch in my own money towards?
> Hmm, maybe there wouldn't be such a hiss n spit over rights if folks just paid for their own mistakes.


Does taxpayer money fund abortions?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> Unless of course, it's your wife, and you feel like having sex when she doesn't. Then you can just kindly rape her, is as your right.


You can rape your wife or not as you please, kill the baby if that’s your thing. It’s just not for me,


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> Does taxpayer money fund abortions?


Of course.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

todd_xxxx said:


> Unless of course, it's your wife, and you feel like having sex when she doesn't. Then you can just kindly rape her, is as your right.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> Does taxpayer money fund abortions?


Medicaid pays for around 16% of abortions. But consider the cost of future childhood illness and braces and what not, it's a money saving proposition for the insurance. 

Also they are 501c3 so they are not taxed. Just like a church they can be a drain on others taxes paid. 

Of course, if the government really cared about saving money we wouldn't be taxed as much as we are now anyway.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooh...now it's an abortion debate.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> You can rape your wife or not as you please, kill the baby if that’s your thing. It’s just not for me,


I believe my wife has a right to say "no" if she doesn't want to have sex. Your baby killing comment is on the same intellectual level as your other comments in this thread. 



Evons hubby said:


> Of course.


Thanks, that answer was very helpful.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

kinderfeld said:


> Ooh...now it's an abortion debate.
> View attachment 98327


Not for me. I was only answering a question. And I had to look that one up. 

As far as the debate goes, I will be eating some of that popcorn you brought.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Not for me. I was only answering a question. And I had to look that one up.
> 
> As far as the debate goes, I will be eating some of that popcorn you brought.


I'm not willing to debate that either. I just wanted to know if taxpayer money funded abortions since someone mentioned it. So thanks for the answer.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> I'm not willing to debate that either. I just wanted to know if taxpayer money funded abortions since someone mentioned it. So thanks for the answer.


I got it from Forbes. According to their figures we pay 24%. But it wasn't clear to me how they got that extra 8 percent. That's why I only listed the 16. 

It made me wonder to and I had to check myself. When I get that way I can't do anything else until I find the answer. I had heard both that we did and didn't. For some reason today I just had to check and see.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> I believe my wife has a right to say "no" if she doesn't want to have sex. Your baby killing comment is on the same intellectual level as your other comments in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that answer was very helpful.


I’m all good with your wife having the right to say no, but it’s a very strange concept for me. In all my years of marriage to three women it’s never come up! Not once, not ever! They’ve all been eager lil beavers!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

"In U.S. politics, the Hyde Amendment is *a legislative provision barring the use of federal funds to pay for abortion except to save the life of the woman*, or if the pregnancy arises from incest or rape."






Hyde Amendment - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Evons hubby said:


> Yup, I’m very happy and content. Don’t deny it!


I won't deny it. Im very happy and content too. Except for politics, the stupidity and ignorance of elected officials is astounding.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> "In U.S. politics, the Hyde Amendment is *a legislative provision barring the use of federal funds to pay for abortion except to save the life of the woman*, or if the pregnancy arises from incest or rape."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which tells us that yes, our tax dollars are indeed paying for abortions.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I never said you did.


You implied it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

JeffreyD said:


> I won't deny it. Im very happy and content too. Except for politics, the stupidity and ignorance of elected officials is astounding.


Yup, some of our politicians are a bit “out there”!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> "In U.S. politics, the Hyde Amendment is *a legislative provision barring the use of federal funds to pay for abortion except to save the life of the woman*, or if the pregnancy arises from incest or rape."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the Forbes article the amendment has been circumvented. 

To a small degree.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is being circumvented very much so.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> "In U.S. politics, the Hyde Amendment is *a legislative provision barring the use of federal funds to pay for abortion except to save the life of the woman*, or if the pregnancy arises from incest or rape."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you believe that and are willing to say so, then that, to use your own words, would be a moronic statement.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> If you believe that and are willing to say so, then that, to use your own words, would be a moronic statement.


Tell the thousands of dead babies every year just how Moronic it is,


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> It is being circumvented very much so.


Yes, but not every state.






Medicaid Coverage of Abortion







www.guttmacher.org





So yes, taxes can and do pay for it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> I’m all good with your wife having the right to say no, but it’s a very strange concept for me. In all my years of marriage to three women it’s never come up! Not once, not ever! They’ve all been eager lil beavers!


I thought you only had two sisters.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

no really said:


> After reading the comments about marriage, I'm confident I made the right decision in not getting married, LOL. I'd hate to have ended up in jail for busting someone up side the head. 😊


I've been divorced for over 25 years. I might come out of retirement ??? 😘


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> Yes, but not every state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very familiar with the public health sector and the means and methods, and I'm not going to bother rehashing what should be disconcerting to everyone but the most insensitive.
Just keep in mind that in some years, 50% of all black pregnancies in NYC have been aborted. 
Fifty percent.
Hello? BLM? Hello?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I thought you only had two sisters.


Yes, and no. My older sister was aborted before I was born, my younger sister passed away a few years back, thank you for caring.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Evons hubby said:


> I’m all good with your wife having the right to say no, but it’s a very strange concept for me. In all my years of marriage to three women it’s never come up! Not once, not ever! They’ve all been eager lil beavers!


Maybe they knew it would shut you up for three minutes.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> Right up front, if you are claiming that you can have sex with your wife regardless of her feelings on the matter, that is not respect but it is rape. The law grants you zero ownership rights over your wife's body.



If I had a woman who had weaponized her privates and denied me access, she could drop dead before I would touch her.

He named the street he built after his wife. It was very apt, as she was cold, hard, cracked and only got ploughed around Christmas.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> I'm not willing to debate that either. I just wanted to know if taxpayer money funded abortions since someone mentioned it. So thanks for the answer.



It used to.



> The Hyde Amendment is a legislative provision barring the use of federal funds to pay for abortion except to save the life of the woman, or if the pregnancy arises from incest or rape. Before the Hyde Amendment took effect, an estimated 300,000 abortions were performed annually using taxpayer funds.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyde_Amendment


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> If I had a woman who had weaponized her privates and denied me access, she could drop dead before I would touch her.
> 
> He named the street he built after his wife. It was very apt, as she was cold, hard, cracked and only got ploughed around Christmas.


How dare she make a decision about what she will or will not do with her body!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> How dare she make a decision about what she will or will not do with her body!


Awww, she’s free to do what she wants... just not with her feet under his table.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Awww, she’s free to do what she wants... just not with her feet under his table.


Why is it his table? Women are providers too.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

no really said:


> Why is it his table? Women are providers too.


That all depends on who is doing the providing.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> That all depends on who is doing the providing.


Most women I know work, that money is usually for the family, plus caring for kids, house and many other issues. IMO marriage is a partnership, otherwise it's nothing.

But if you judge marriage in a monetary manner than it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Awww, she’s free to do what she wants... just not with her feet under his table.


Regardless of where her feet or any other part of her body is located it's her body and she gets to be the one deciding what she will or will not do with it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> Regardless of where her feet or any other part of her body is located it's her body and she gets to be the one deciding what she will or will not do with it.


Up to a point I agree. But there are two people involved. Sometimes it’s best to take them feet on down the road if you don’t like the current accommodations. Been there, done that too.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

SLFarmMI said:


> How dare she make a decision about what she will or will not do with her body!


That is not what I said. If a woman weaponizes her privates, (which sadly is not unusual) she can rot before I will approach her.

Hopefully I would have discovered her penchant for self-centeredness and manipulation prior to making a commitment and would drop her like a hot rock.

A woman is free to refuse commitment/intimacy. She is also free to live out her days alone.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> A woman is free to refuse commitment/intimacy. She is also free to live out her days alone.


Given the way modern feminists are, I predict that we will have an epidemic of cat ladies.
Nobody is going to want to spend the rest of their lives with these people.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

kinderfeld said:


> Given the way modern feminists are, I predict that we will have an epidemic of cat ladies.
> Nobody is going to want to spend the rest of their lives with these people.


So true!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> That is not what I said. If a woman weaponizes her privates, (which sadly is not unusual) she can rot before I will approach her.


How exactly does one weaponize their genitals?
Forgive me, but the only things that come to mind would require modifications and/or rough handling that I can’t imagine anyone would enjoy.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> How exactly does one weaponize their genitals?
> Forgive me, but the only things that come to mind would require modifications and/or rough handling that I can’t imagine anyone would enjoy.


Very easily! Just turn them into tools to be used against your opponent. Lots of women do it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

kinderfeld said:


> Given the way modern feminists are, I predict that we will have an epidemic of cat ladies.
> Nobody is going to want to spend the rest of their lives with these people.


A cat lady is defined as having a half dozen or more cats. If we can start dropping off a pickup bed full of felines at their abodes we may put a real dent in the stray cat problem. Truth be known, they may only prefer Toms.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Very easily! Just turn them into tools to be used against your opponent. Lots of women do it.


Like, affixing spikes and stuff to them? Armor? What?

You’ve demonstrated that they do things a little strange in your holler, but I don’t think the female population of a lone inter-marrying hill-family constitutes “lots of women”.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Like, affixing spikes and stuff to them? Armor? What?
> 
> You’ve demonstrated that they do things a little strange in your holler, but I don’t think the female population of a lone inter-marrying hill-family constitutes “lots of women”.


Afixxing bad attitudes to them. No physical changes required. In my holler most men and women enjoy each other... is that so very different than where you live?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> A cat lady is defined as having a half dozen or more cats. If we can start dropping off a pickup bed full of felines at their abodes we may put a real dent in the stray cat problem. Truth be known, they may only prefer Toms.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Like, affixing spikes and stuff to them? Armor? What?
> 
> You’ve demonstrated that they do things a little strange in your holler, but I don’t think the female population of a lone inter-marrying hill-family constitutes “lots of women”.


Come on, now, don't you know that, for some posters here on this thread, that any attempt by a woman to decide whether or not to have sex is weaponizing her genitals? Some women even, gasp, think they have the right to say no when their husbands decide they want sex. The nerve!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> Come on, now, don't you know that, for some posters here on this thread, that any attempt by a woman to decide whether or not to have sex is weaponizing her genitals? Some women even, gasp, think they have the right to say no when their husbands decide they want sex. The nerve!


Yup, there are some nervy old broads in this world!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> How exactly does one weaponize their genitals?
> Forgive me, but the only things that come to mind would require modifications and/or rough handling that I can’t imagine anyone would enjoy.





GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Like, affixing spikes and stuff to them? Armor? What?
> 
> You’ve demonstrated that they do things a little strange in your holler, but I don’t think the female population of a lone inter-marrying hill-family constitutes “lots of women”.



Shaping up to sound like some S&M role playing. Maybe with a cosplay Dungeons and Dragons theme?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

kinderfeld said:


> Shaping up to sound like some S&M role playing. Maybe with a cosplay Dungeons and Dragons theme?


Whatever floats their boats! Lol


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

The first mistake is thinking it's a weapon. If there is a problem in that dept there is usually a reason for it. 

And not always the man's fault either. But a problem nonetheless. 

But whatever. "Patterns never change".


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Evons hubby said:


> Whatever floats their boats! Lol


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Afixxing bad attitudes to them. No physical changes required. In my holler most men and women enjoy each other... is that so very different than where you live?


Genitals don’t have attitudes.
<_Wait. Gun, remember who you’re talking to._>

D…do….do you have relatives named Genital??
More than one?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> The first mistake is thinking it's a weapon. If there is a problem in that dept there is usually a reason for it.
> 
> And not always the man's fault either. But a problem nonetheless.
> 
> But whatever. "Patterns never change".


Stop thinking like a normal person, M.
Sheesh.

Next thing you know, you’ll be suggesting that, if you’re just dying to do butt-ups, and your partner refuses to spot for you anymore, that you should go find another workout partner.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Stop thinking like a normal person, M.
> Sheesh.
> 
> Next thing you know, you’ll be suggesting that, if you’re just dying to do butt-ups, and your partner refuses to spot for you anymore, that you should go find another workout partner.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> But whatever. "Patterns never change".


😢 
RIP BFF


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> 😢
> RIP BFF


 He was one of a kind, miss him.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> How exactly does one weaponize their genitals?
> Forgive me, but the only things that come to mind would require modifications and/or rough handling that I can’t imagine anyone would enjoy.


I know for certainty of a woman who actually said that if a man wanted her company that he should be willing to pay for it.

That is the attitude of a prostitute.

If a woman feels that way about social engagements, it's no stretch to believe that she would use her genitalia as a means of controlling her spouse/boyfriend.

Hence weaponization.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> I know for certainty of a woman who actually said that if a man wanted her company that he should be willing to pay for it.
> 
> That is the attitude of a prostitute.
> 
> ...


That attitude seems to me to be extremely uncommon.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> I know for certainty of a woman who actually said that if a man wanted her company that he should be willing to pay for it.
> 
> That is the attitude of a prostitute.
> 
> ...


That is simple monetization.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> That attitude seems to me to be extremely uncommon.


You must not get out much.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> That is simple monetization.


True, and a much more honest approach than many of the more complex schemes employed by many.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> That is simple monetization.


Sadly there are those who reduce themselves to this level because it is easier and cheaper to use their bodies as currency then it is to pay their own way.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A woman friend (I'll call her Cassy) who runs a goat farm/dog rescue that we see occasionally recently went biblical on a woman over her 19 year old daughter. Our friend is in her mid 30s. The daughter had purposely dressed, in our friend's view, like a $10 **** with the idea that she could get our friend's husband to spend a little time with her. This was done with the support of this teenager's mother. I'll repeat, the girl's mother had enabled and advised her how to snare this guy. Cassy's husband is a super guy and he wouldn't give another woman the time of day.
These two women thought of it as a joke. They couldn't care less what it may have done to a relationship.
In a man's eye, that is weaponization with the intent to harm or destroy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> Sadly there are those who reduce themselves to this level because it is easier and cheaper to use their bodies as currency then it is to pay their own way.


They are using what they have and getting paid for it. That is paying their own way.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Are you speaking for the women above or for yourself?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Are you speaking for the women above or for yourself?


I never have wanted or needed to sell my body. I just don't judge women that do.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I didn't say you were. Just wondering how you seem to know their mindset any better than the poster?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Tom Horn said:


> You must not get out much.


So, @todd_xxxx‘s experience has been counter to yours, namely that the preponderance of women in your life have wanted something in exchange for sex other than the opportunity to have sex with you… and you’re the one offering experience advice?

Sometimes it’s best to say less and listen more. There’s always time to get your situation turned around.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> A woman friend (I'll call her Cassy) who runs a goat farm/dog rescue that we see occasionally recently went biblical on a woman over her 19 year old daughter. Our friend is in her mid 30s. The daughter had purposely dressed, in our friend's view, like a $10 **** with the idea that she could get our friend's husband to spend a little time with her. This was done with the support of this teenager's mother. I'll repeat, the girl's mother had enabled and advised her how to snare this guy. Cassy's husband is a super guy and he wouldn't give another woman the time of day.
> These two women thought of it as a joke. They couldn't care less what it may have done to a relationship.
> In a man's eye, that is weaponization with the intent to harm or destroy.


No doubt that there are plenty of women (and men) who hatch schemes of that nature, but there’s an important distinction to be made between the conduct of people you acquaint with and people you engage in a relationship with. If more than a couple people you’ve engaged in a relationship with turn out to be manipulative (sexually or otherwise), then it might say as much about you as it does the manipulators; especially if the relationship survives past the initial manipulation attempt.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> They are using  what they have and getting paid for it. That is paying their own way.


Thank you for proving my point.

According to you, it's easier to be a whore than to get a job and it's okay to use your genitals to get what you want from your spouse/boyfriend.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

SLFarmMI said:


> Most people receiving public assistance are working.


I call BS on that one. Anyone accepting public funds is a parasite. Simple as that.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> According to you, it's easier to be a whore than to get a job and it's okay to use your genitals to get what you want from your spouse/boyfriend.


Not what I said at all. That is where you go in your mind.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Vjk said:


> I call BS on that one. Anyone accepting public funds is a parasite. Simple as that.


There are those liberals who will work to supplement their freebies.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> So, @todd_xxxx‘s experience has been counter to yours, namely that the preponderance of women in your life have wanted something in exchange for sex other than the opportunity to have sex with you… and you’re the one offering experience advice?
> 
> Sometimes it’s best to say less and listen more. There’s always time to get your situation turned around.


Who died and made you the all knowing master of counsel?

I've never been one who has gone around trying to poke anything that walks.

I did not say the women in my life. I said, "I know for certainty of a woman who actually said that if a man wanted her company that he should be willing to pay for it."

I do not claim to be a PhD in interpersonal relations and last I saw this is a forum for opinions and relating of life experiences.

You say, "Sometimes it’s best to say less and listen more."

Take your own advice hypocrite.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Evons hubby said:


> There are those liberals who will work to supplement their freebies.


Maybe, but I guarandoggamtee they don't pay taxes.....


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Tom Horn said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> According to you, it's easier to be a whore than to get a job and it's okay to use your genitals to get what you want from your spouse/boyfriend.


So, what is the difference between dropping $100 on dinner and a movie and paying her in cash???


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Vjk said:


> Maybe, but I guarandoggamtee they don't pay taxes.....


Of course liberals pay taxes. Property tax is tough to avoid, so is taxes on alcohol, tobacco and other luxuries!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Vjk said:


> So, what is the difference between dropping $100 on dinner and a movie and paying her in cash???


One is legal, the other not so much!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

My posting of this.



Tom Horn said:


> Sadly there are those who reduce themselves to this level because it is easier and cheaper to use their bodies as currency then it is to pay their own way.



Prompted you to respond with this.



painterswife said:


> They are using what they have and getting paid for it. That is paying their own way.


How is one to take it other than a reference to the use of the female genitalia in order to gain favors/revenue?

You then say this.



painterswife said:


> Not what I said at all. That is where you go in your mind.



You seldom post a complete thought and most of your postings are mere one line snark.

You are the epitome of, "I know, that you think you know, what you thought I said, but what I said, is not necessarily what I meant."

Attempting to have a reasoned discussion with you is like trying to catch a greased pig.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> There are those liberals who will work to supplement their freebies.


Plenty of liberals get no freebies at all.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Vjk said:


> So, what is the difference between dropping $100 on dinner and a movie and paying her in cash???


Aye, there's the rub. 

It's an either or.

In our enlightened age of sexual equality there continues to be a rather large contingent that believes that the man is required to pay for everything.

And the other party gets to have their cake and eat it too.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> Plenty of liberals get no freebies at all.


Because generally they haven't learned where the government trough is yet.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Who died and made you the all knowing master of counsel?
> 
> I've never been one who has gone around trying to poke anything that walks.
> 
> ...


In fairness, it seems you are the one being a little hypocritical. All I said initially is that, in my experience, women with that attitude are not common. Your response was a fairly dickly "you need to get out more". The response you just gave, and that I quoted, could apply quite aptly to your comment to me. I simply related that my experience was different than yours, and you felt the need to respond as you did. So, who died and made you the all knowing Master of counsel? Last I saw this is a forum for opinions and relating of life experiences.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> Plenty of liberals get no freebies at all.


I’m sure there are, but I’m also certain I’ve not met them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> Because generally they haven't learned where the government trough is yet.


many of us don’t need the government trough. We do contribute to filling it.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> In fairness, it seems you are the one being a little hypocritical. All I said initially is that, in my experience, women with that attitude are not common. Your response was a fairly dickly "you need to get out more". The response you just gave, and that I quoted, could apply quite aptly to your comment to me. I simply related that my experience was different than yours, and you felt the need to respond as you did. So, who died and made you the all knowing Master of counsel? Last I saw this is a forum for opinions and relating of life experiences.


I said this.



Tom Horn said:


> I know for certainty of a woman who actually said that if a man wanted her company that he should be willing to pay for it.
> 
> That is the attitude of a prostitute.
> 
> ...


You said this.



todd_xxxx said:


> That attitude seems to me to be extremely uncommon.


"That attitude seems to me to be extremely uncommon." which you actually said, was not as you claimed to have said, " in my experience, women with that attitude are not common."

"That attitude *seems* to me to be extremely uncommon." Indicated to me a speculative opinion, whereas, " in my *experience*, women with that attitude are not common." would have indicated personal first-hand knowledge. If you had responded that your experience was in fact different from my own I would have acknowledged it as such.

However, since you did not say experience, you said seems, which I interpreted as a dismissal of my experiences, in response I said.



Tom Horn said:


> You must not get out much.


If my response offended your delicate sensibilities, oh well, perhaps you should make yourself more clear, before you pompously jump down my throat.

Physician heal thyself.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> many of us don’t need the government trough. We do contribute to filling it.



And without people like you our society would collapse.

Sadly the bureaucrats believe that filling the trough is more important than solving more important economic concerns.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> I said this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I forgot, once again, that posts are dissected word for word, looking for a reason to take offense, rather than looking at the intent. On the other hand, I don't see where my last post to you in any way indicates that you offended me, or that needed you to go on the attack, yet again, with phrases like "offended your delicate sensibilities, oh well". I don't think a reasonable person would say I pompously jumped down your throat either. Regardless, I doubt we will have a lot that we agree on, so it's probably easiest just to interact less.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> Fair enough, I forgot, once again, that posts are dissected word for word, looking for a reason to take offense, rather than looking at the intent. On the other hand, I don't see where my last post to you in any way indicates that you offended me, or that needed you to go on the attack, yet again, with phrases like "offended your delicate sensibilities, oh well". I don't think a reasonable person would say I pompously jumped down your throat either. Regardless, I doubt we will have a lot that we agree on, so it's probably easiest just to interact less.


Perhaps so.

It would appear to be a you say tomato and I say tomahto situation

I do not look for reasons to be offended, however, when dealing with a computer screen, words and syntax is all one truly has to go on, as there is no face to face to read body language or vocal inflection. It has nothing to do with dissection seeking to take offence.

The fact that you chose to defend another poster and chastise me instead of clarifying your own post, indicates to me that you should have taken care of your own knitting and possibly have avoided the "need" for you to charge in on your steed in his defense.

Perhaps your squire can help you down from your high horse.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Perhaps so.
> 
> It would appear to be a you say tomato and I say tomahto situation
> 
> ...


LOL, we were so close. Reading your first three paragraphs, I really thought that we were on the same page, and would be able to discuss things more easily in the future, possibly understanding each other a little more than we did previously. I should probably have known it couldn't be that easy, and sure enough, you went right back on the attack again,with the smug and condescending comments. I'm certain you will take this as insincere as well, but I truly feel bad for you that you live in a world where so many women use their bodies as weapons to get what they want, and nearly everyone you interact with has malicious intent. How sad when your default position is that most people are evil. And I sense you are about to protest too much.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I posted a list of depression-era sandwiches yesterday. My father in law said years ago that there would be fist fights to get a radish sandwich before the soup line ran out. That was real hunger.
> Wouldn't happen today.


Let people be hungry a few weeks, it will go right back to the way it was in the past, fist fight for a radish sandwich. Hungry people will change their principles pretty fast. Human nature is what it is.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> My FIL told me that he ate biscuits with bacon grease. Another depression era sandwich.


Hold on, just a little bacon grease on a biscuit and it can set on my plate anytime


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> LOL, we were so close. Reading your first three paragraphs, I really thought that we were on the same page, and would be able to discuss things more easily in the future, possibly understanding each other a little more than we did previously. I should probably have known it couldn't be that easy, and sure enough, you went right back on the attack again,with the smug and condescending comments. I'm certain you will take this as insincere as well, but I truly feel bad for you that you live in a world where so many women use their bodies as weapons to get what they want, and nearly everyone you interact with has malicious intent. How sad when your default position is that most people are evil. And I sense you are about to protest too much.


Not true.

I am very reasonably content.

Although I have had my share of disappointments, I do not hold others accountable for those past disappointments.

Each person gets a fresh page. I invest skin in the game because I have learned that nearly everyone talks a good game, however, few are willing to commit. I do give the benefit of a doubt, along with enough rope, however, I have a lifetime of experience and when I detect insincerity, I will draw back and see if the other person cares enough to seek me out.

Few have made the effort.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here’s a pertinent news story.









FBI agent in Gov. Whitmer kidnap bust accused of attacking wife: report


FBI agent Richard Trask was arrested earlier this week and is facing 10 years in jail on a charge of assault with intent to do great bodily harm, according to a report.




nypost.com


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Vjk said:


> So, what is the difference between dropping $100 on dinner and a movie and paying her in cash???


Well thats obvious. 
Movie, dinner, for a $100 and then sex. 
Sex for a $100 and you miss out on the dinner and movie. 

Not need to be a economic specialist to figure that one out.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> many of us don’t need the government trough. We do contribute to filling it.





Lisa in WA said:


> many of us don’t need the government trough. We do contribute to filling it.


I find this both commendable as well as interesting. Interesting due to looking at our nations budget. You are aware that roughly 2/3s of our spending goes to liberal based social programs of some sort.... right? Are you also aware that not a single one of said programs is authorized by our constitution? It’s difficult to fill a water trough when two thirds of its bottom is missing!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I would never attempt to force myself on my wife. Not only is it morally reprehensible, I have to sleep sometime and she has ready access to the kitchen cutlery.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

kinderfeld said:


> Given the way modern feminists are, I predict that we will have an epidemic of cat ladies.
> Nobody is going to want to spend the rest of their lives with these people.





Evons hubby said:


> Yup, there are some nervy old broads in this world!


Couldn't resist.



> *The air in California is so toxic*
> 
> I think I might date it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

gilberte said:


> I would never attempt to force myself on my wife. Not only is it morally reprehensible, I have to sleep sometime and she has ready access to the kitchen cutlery.


Lorrana Bobbitt did just that. Everyone thought she was crazy at first until the whole story came out. The media crucified her as unhinged, a **** and just plain ole mean. 

Turns out he was raping and beating her constantly. 

I see a lot on this thread about how evil women can be. Nothing about how evil men can be though.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

mreynolds said:


> I see a lot on this thread about how evil women can be. Nothing about how evil men can be though.


There is no question that men can be mean, cruel and violent.

Sick individuals come in both genders.

Neither sex has the corner on bad behavior towards their mates.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Horn said:


> There is no question that men can be mean, cruel and violent.
> 
> Sick individuals come in both genders.
> 
> Neither sex has the corner on bad behavior towards their mates.


I hear stories all the time about men killing their exes because they wanted to leave them. With so many fish on the sea I have to ask myself why. 

My ex AC contactor killed his wife and mil when she left. If you had ever met guy you would have never suspected that from him. He was very "normal" in appearance. Now his kids grew up alone.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I played semi pro baseball with a guy that walked in on his wife and killed the other man. He went to prison and she is living large.
A buddy of mine had a cousin that married a woman while stationed in Korea. They came back together and he had issues. He killed her and then himself.
I can probably think of a few examples of women.
The ID channel keeps a nice list of murderous gals on reruns should anyone need confirmation.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> I played semi pro baseball with a guy that walked in on his wife and killed the other man. He went to prison and she is living large.
> A buddy of mine had a cousin that married a woman while stationed in Korea. They came back together and he had issues. He killed her and then himself.
> I can probably think of a few examples of women.
> The ID channel keeps a nice list of murderous gals on reruns should anyone need confirmation.


That ID channel will make you stay single. Sheesh. 

There was even a local girl on that channel. I knew her very well. She had her daughter and friends kill their step father for the price of a 4 wheeler. Problem was the daughter went to jail and didn't get it. But the truth all came out in the end and they all got time.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

mreynolds said:


> I hear stories all the time about men killing their exes because they wanted to leave them. With so many fish on the sea I have to ask myself why.
> 
> My ex AC contactor killed his wife and mil when she left. If you had ever met guy you would have never suspected that from him. He was very "normal" in appearance. Now his kids grew up alone.


I've got a theory about that.

Many, many people in managerial positions are not there because they are competent in the job. They are there because they have an insatiable need to be in control of other people and keep them under their thumb.

This personality type looks upon spouses and children as personal property. When the oppressed express a desire to be free of the control freak, the control freak will become so afraid of losing control that they become capable of anything.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I see a lot on this thread about how evil women can be. Nothing about how evil men can be though.





Tom Horn said:


> There is no question that men can be mean, cruel and violent.


For the most part, that's all we hear about. How horrible men are. Especially straight, white men. Don't hear anything about "toxic femininity". Or, black cops shooting unarmed white men. So what if one thread doesn't focus on that.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> I see a lot on this thread about how evil women can be. Nothing about how evil men can be though.


such is the nature of thread drift. When I started the thread it was about how I came to be a conservative and why that works for me. Little did I know the twisted turns it might make!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

It's called life.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Evons hubby said:


> such is the nature of thread drift. When I started the thread it was about how I came to be a conservative and why that works for me. Little did I know the twisted turns it might make!


Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we... Start a conversation about potentially hot button issues.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Tom Horn said:


> Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we... Start a conversation about potentially hot button issues.


I am put in mind of the Ogden Nash ditty:

What a tangled web do parents weave
When they think their children are naive.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Funny, governments act like parents.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Funny, governments act like parents.


Bad parents


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Bad parents


Maybe we can call CPS?


----------



## dr doright (Sep 15, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Why do conservative views not work for everyone?


They will if practiced.


----------

